# Nettoyer son disque dur sur un Mac



## Fromlemans (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum ,et encore plus sur Mac , est ce que l'on peut ou doit nettoyer son disque dur sur Mac ? J,avais CCleaner sur mon PC Sony ,je le faisais tout les soirs. Merci de me renseigner sur le sujet , et toutes mes excuses si ma question vous parait naïve . Fromlemans


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

La réponse est simple : NON.

Et certainement pas "tous les soirs". Quelle drôle d'habitude... :mouais:

La vie est étrange sur PC-Windows vue d'ici. 

D'une manière générale : le système s'auto-gère comme un grand. Rien à faire tant que ça tourne.

D'ailleurs, *moins on touche, mieux c'est*.

Il existe des procédures de diagnostique et "réparation" officielles :

&#8212; l'Utilitaire de disque pour vérifier la cohérence des volumes et vérifier/réparer les permissions.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1782?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1452?viewlocale=fr_FR

&#8212; Un démarrage "sans extensions" (maintenir la touche majuscule au démarrage)
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR

&#8212; Des problèmes peuvent aussi être résolus en réinitialisant la PRAM et NVRAM"
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

&#8212; D'autres en réinitialisant le contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC)
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1543?viewlocale=fr_FR

Vos DVD d'installation disposent du Apple Hardware Test (AHT) et d'un utilitaire de disque qui permet de "réparer" le disque dur en cas de problèmes légers (prenez soin de ces DVD, ils sont difficilement remplaçables. Au besoin, faites-en une copie).

Il existe aussi un outil fiable et gratuit qui permet de débloquer certaines situations : OnyX.
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

Les manoeuvres qu'il exécute sont à l'origine des lignes de commande Unix qu'on lance depuis le Terminal. Il ne fait que ce que permet le système.

A ne pas utiliser de façon systématique (donc pas tous les matins) mais en cas de pépin. Surtout, bien lire l'aide du logiciel pour savoir à peu près ce que vous faites.


----------



## herszk (4 Décembre 2010)

Bravo Arnaud de Brescia, ton explication mériterait d'être épinglée.


----------



## ksozeï (16 Juillet 2011)

salut à tous, je viens ici pour des infos car je suis sous osx depuis peu, voila mon probleme:
mon macbook pro ne boot plus sur le dd, j ai d'après ce que je connais tout essayer j ai tenter de multiples réparation via mon cd d'installation etc, j ai essayer de réinstaller léopard dessus via le cd mais l'installation se block a 30 / cent et pour finir n'est plus du tout reconnu par le l'utilitaire de disque j'ai décider de le changer tout simplement pour passer d'un 250g à un 500g je l'ais installer moi même et réinstaller léopard tout bien ca fonctionne comme au premier jour niquel, seulement je souhaite récupérer ce que contient mon ancien disque beaucoup de musique et surtout des projets ableton avec des vst et a bloques de samples enfin bref des heures de boulots que je ne veux pas perdre j'ai donc décider de me débrouiller puisque tout le monde me dit qu'il est cramé je vais donc acheter un drive dock et le branche dessus, je ne  trouve le dd que via l'utilitaire de disque je refais les manips réparation de disque tout bien ça fonctionne je peux naviguer dessus via le finder je décide donc de le réinstaller dans la mac pour faire une sauvgarde timemachine et basculer le contenu sur mon nouveau disque mais le mac ne boot pas dessus j ai donc replacer le nouveau dans le mac et connecter l'ancien par usb en espérant le netoyer via onyx car je pense que le volume est fragmenter car avant que mon mac plant j avais de gros lag et ça freezai sec je ne suis pas très ordonner dans mes fichier beaucoup de samples un peu partout donc je pense que le volume est très ralentie
comment les netoyer au mieux le défragmenter, je ne veux pas relancer le débat a ce sujet chaqu'un sont point de vu perso je sais qu'il en a besoin si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment netoyer un volume connecter par usb via onyx ou autre ca serais sympa merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2011)

ksozeï a dit:


> comment les netoyer au mieux le défragmenter, je ne veux pas relancer le débat a ce sujet chaqu'un sont point de vu perso je sais qu'il en a besoin si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment netoyer un volume connecter par usb via onyx ou autre ca serais sympa merci d'avance !



Ça n'est pas le débat, ça, ton problème n'est pas un problème de nettoyage, mais de réparation. Nettoyer, c'est virer ce qui encombre inutilement, réparer, ça consiste à ré-écrire correctement les informations "de service" qui ont subies des erreurs d'écritures.

Cela dit, si ton disque est accessible en USB, et que tu n'y avais pas créé une organisation exotique, toutes tes affaires sont regroupées dans le dossier "ton_disque/Users/ton_nom".

Il te suffit de transférer le contenu des différents sous-dossiers de ce dossier dans les sous dossiers homonymes de ton nouveau disque (Applications et Bibliothèques (qui peut apparaître sous le nom de Library sur un disque externe) exceptés). Ce qui se trouvait sur ton bureau se trouve dans un sous dossier nommé "Bureau" ou "Desktop".

Après, si tu avais créé des dossiers ailleurs (directement à la racine du disque en général), tu peux les transférer aussi au même endroit.

Après, un formatage de ton disque externe, et il doit repartir "comme en 14" !


----------

